# Non-GW conversion bits site.



## the-ad-man

So, i dont know about the rest of you heretics, but I cannot seem to keep track of all the good(and bad) webistes that offer alternatives to gw bits. 

So, the objective of this thread is to create a list of all the websites and studios that offer up this service, be they EU based, US based or even from the Moon!

Please, comment with some sites as I deffinately will not remember them all haha

http://chapterhousestudios.com/webshop/
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/
http://www.ultraforgeminiatures.com/
http://puppetswar.com/
http://blackcatbases.com/ (these guys have some nice looking heads under conversion bits)
http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/
http://sciborminiatures.com/
http://microartstudio.com/



so these are the ones i can think of off the top of my head, please post about your opinions on differing websites(quality of models/sculpts/etc), price ranges, etc.

thankyou for any and all contributions


----------



## Silens

Scibor's Miniatures sell some quite good stuff; http://sciborminiatures.com/ The site is EU based and you can buy them from CMoN or direct from his site. Model for model they're more expensive than GW models, but they're easily worth it. I have no personal experience with the resin, but they seem to fit well to each other. When used as conversion bits, they're too big for tactical marines but could pass as terminators. 

I can't think of the others I know..


----------



## the-ad-man

cheers man, ive added scribor to the list. thats exactly the type of stuff im looking to add here


----------



## Vinci76

http://microartstudio.com/


----------



## the-ad-man

nice one


----------



## Nordicus

Bumping / Resurrecting this thread - I hope the mods are ok with it, otherwise feel free to delete this post.

I contemplated making a thread about this today, as I've always had a hard time finding the right bits for my conversion projects. 

This is a good list that is still valid


----------



## Tawa

Go for it, there are useful bitz links in there.


----------

